# NM style Pork Green Chile



## SmokinEdge (Nov 13, 2022)

I have realized that I haven’t posted a pork green Chile recipe, odd, at any rate I remembered to take some pictures this time, we make this just about weekly and is a staple in our food rotation along with pintos.

We use Pueblo Chile or Hatch green, we prefer the Pueblo’s but if in a pinch you can roast Poblanos in the oven or with a propane torch to get good green Chile anytime almost anywhere.

Onion, garlic and fire roasted green Chile chopped.








Start off with a 10-12” skillet, add oil enough to lightly fry or sauté, we use olive oil or lard but bacon grease is good too, add diced pork, onion and garlic along with about 2 tsp of good chicken bouillon like Knorr brand along with some fresh cracked pepper for seasoning, a tsp of cumin can also be added, but my bride says no.







fry this until meat is mostly done, doesn’t have to be 100% because once we make the gravy this will simmer a while and finish the cook. Then here is where you would add the diced roasted green Chile and flour for a rue , we have a gluten-free son so we either use GF flour or most usually I just add corn starch about 2 Tbs mix and coat the meat mixture and just lightly brown, 






Add water enough for gravy and add in fire roasted tomatoes, if you want, most of my family does not add tomatoes but my wife insists so I do and it’s fine.






Check for salt add if necessary then simmer low for 20-30 minutes and enjoy with beans, tacos, smothered burritos or just fill a bowl and top with cheese and eat with good corn chips or a fresh made tortilla. Very simple and over the top delicious. Enjoy.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks amazing, nice work! :D

I love using tomatillos with mine but I would never hesitate to use regular tomato.  This stuff is great and the additions only make it better :)


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 13, 2022)

That sounds and looks great to me also
Would love a bowl of that, will have to try it soon

David


----------



## kelbro (Nov 14, 2022)

Looks good!

I love a good green chili. 

Being a Texas native, my first trip out west was an awakening (in more ways than one). I ordered 'chili' in a restaurant and they brought out this green chile/pork concoction. The waitress did not understand chili con carne was supposed to accompany tamales so I went ahead and ate it with some homemade flour tortillas and crema. Been a green chili fan ever since!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2022)

Nice write up and even better looking chili edge. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tbern (Nov 14, 2022)

never have had it, but it does look good!


----------



## cutplug (Nov 14, 2022)

Kind of got the red green thing going on all in one bowl.
 Merry Christmas!
 Great looking pot of chile!
 AND with some tortillas and crema (and some frijoles) that would set me back to  nap town.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 14, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Looks amazing, nice work! :D
> 
> I love using tomatillos with mine but I would never hesitate to use regular tomato.  This stuff is great and the additions only make it better :)


Thank you, tomatillo is ok but not we we are used to in the 4 corners some use tomato but more don’t. Super simple and delicious.



DRKsmoking said:


> That sounds and looks great to me also
> Would love a bowl of that, will have to try it soon
> 
> David


Thanks David, this is very delicious and easy, steps a meal up another level for sure.



kelbro said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I love a good green chili.
> 
> Being a Texas native, my first trip out west was an awakening (in more ways than one). I ordered 'chili' in a restaurant and they brought out this green chile/pork concoction. The waitress did not understand chili con carne was supposed to accompany tamales so I went ahead and ate it with some homemade flour tortillas and crema. Been a green chili fan ever since!


Thank you and yes sir green Chile is the good stuff, although Chile con carne is right there and love them together.



gmc2003 said:


> Nice write up and even better looking chili edge.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris, comfort food in the west.



tbern said:


> never have had it, but it does look good!


Thank you, you should try it, super easy to make and huge on flavor.



cutplug said:


> Kind of got the red green thing going on all in one bowl.
> Merry Christmas!
> Great looking pot of chile!
> AND with some tortillas and crema (and some frijoles) that would set me back to  nap town.


Thank you and this is comfort food. Here in the west we sometimes will put both red Chile and green on the same plate, that is known as “Christmas “ best of both flavors at once.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 23, 2022)

Bumping this back up with all the soup threads lately. This is the basic pork green Chile gravy recipe, but you can easily add potatoes and carrots to make a stew/soup. We do this often and garnish with shredded cheese and eat with flour tortillas in a bowl. Comfort food for sure. I’ve watered this down as soup and added cabbage as well, so good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 23, 2022)

Heck yeah this is right up my alley. Not sure how I missed it the first time but glad you bumped it!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 23, 2022)

I would have no problems shoving my face into a bowl of that.  It looks killer!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah this is right up my alley. Not sure how I missed it the first time but glad you bumped it!


Heck yeah Jake, this is the stuff that gives a man some hope on those long dark cold nights.

This as a soup base is killer good. Add any roots or vegetables you like, they all love this green Chile base. Potatoes, beans of any kind, cabbage, corn, even greens. Just water it down and adjust the chicken bouillon To taste.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 23, 2022)

Looking really good.   We use a variety of pork butt, sometimes it's a coarse grind, other times it's cubes like you have, or a mix of each. Mrs ~t~ takes the lead on green chili and we use a mix of roasted Hatch and poblano, with  jalapeno added for heat.

One thing we do differently is apply the seasonings atop the raw meat, and bake this off.  This really wakes up the seasonings and partially cooks the pork (the edges make perfect snacks).   Then everything in the sheet pan is added to the pot.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 23, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> This as a soup base is killer good. Add any roots or vegetables you like, they all love this green Chile base. Potatoes, beans of any kind, cabbage, corn, even greens. Just water it down and adjust the chicken bouillon To taste.


Or some hominy for a fast Pozole.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 23, 2022)

Yours looks fantastic Wayne. I like the caramelizing in the oven, kinda like carnitas. Sometimes we run potatoes through the fry cutter then dice, add those then just enough water to cover and simmer until potatoes are soft. This leaves some very filling taco meat. So many options. Western living ain’t so bad for sure.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

Great writeup and very tasty looking cook! I love Green Chili and this is a must do soon! I’m glad you bumped this and sorry that I missed it the first go! Great work, definitely in theme with the weather! Points!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 24, 2022)

That looks great esp with it being 10 degrees out right now. We make one and poblano and jalapenos in it. Ill roast the chiles, tomatillos and onion in the oven before assembling the soup.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 24, 2022)

I missed this, too, but I'm here now. Besides bell peppers, about the only green peppers we ever see around here are Poblanos. I've only heard of Hatch, but not Pueblos and my wife would definitely prefer the tomatoes. Another added to the long list...


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Not sure how I missed it the first time but glad you bumped it!


Exactly!! Have no idea how this was overlooked the first time but glad it got bumped.


thirdeye said:


> Or some hominy for a fast Pozole.


Yes sir!! I love hominy. Planning to make this today and you can count on this addition. Just another perfect day for some comfort food to warm the soul.

Robert


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 24, 2022)

That’s a great looking and probably better tasting cook! You’ve given me a good idea for a new year’s dinner. We love Hatch chilies. My wife and I used to make the trip to Albuquerque late summer/fall to get a few sacks of them. When we flew, the Southwest flight attendants always got a kick out our carry-on “luggage”. Now, we can get them at just about any local grocery store. I love the convenience but kind of miss the treasure hunt.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Very simple and over the top delicious. Enjoy.


I'm gonna find out later today  After reading this I slithered into the shower (it is Saturday after all) and thought through an interesting approach to making this. After I was de-skanked I took the 1 mile trip to our little grocery store to grab a couple things I was gonna need. Got something really interesting in mind that you may (or may not?) find interesting. If it comes out as planned, I'll probably post it tomorrow.

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 24, 2022)

My interest is piqued any time 

 tx smoker
 says he has a cook planned. I’m standing by for updates, I bet it’ll be delicious.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’m standing by for updates


Very much appreciate the faith you have in me doing something fun. No progress updates though. I'll wait till it's done, taking pics through the process, and if it comes out as hoped, I'll post it tomorrow.


SmokinEdge said:


> I bet it’ll be delicious.


We can hope. I had to call an audible due to lack of availability of one important ingredient. I think it's gonna work just fine though.

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 24, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'm gonna find out later today  After reading this I slithered into the shower (it is Saturday after all) and thought through an interesting approach to making this. After I was de-skanked I took the 1 mile trip to our little grocery store to grab a couple things I was gonna need. Got something really interesting in mind that you may (or may not?) find interesting. If it comes out as planned, I'll probably post it tomorrow.
> 
> Robert





tx smoker said:


> Very much appreciate the faith you have in me doing something fun. No progress updates though. I'll wait till it's done, taking pics through the process, and if it comes out as hoped, I'll post it tomorrow.
> 
> We can hope. I had to call an audible due to lack of availability of one important ingredient. I think it's gonna work just fine though.
> 
> Robert


I so enjoy inspiration.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I so enjoy inspiration.


In this instance you're doing the inspiring    I'm the one being inspired.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> My interest is piqued any time
> 
> tx smoker
> says he has a cook planned.


Well sir, I got it all put together about an hour and a half ago. Doing a major spin on it but it's getting happy as we speak and the aroma is truly incredible!! Should be ready to serve around 5:00 I hope. This is gonna be fun!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 24, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well sir, I got it all put together about an hour and a half ago. Doing a major spin on it but it's getting happy as we speak and the aroma is truly incredible!! Should be ready to serve around 5:00 I hope. This is gonna be fun!!
> 
> Robert


I’m in for the finish for sure!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 24, 2022)

This was actually our thanksgiving meal at my parents. I smoked like 6 lbs of country style ribs til about 165 degrees IT. Then chopped roughly and into the crockpot To simmer With the sauce. My dad liked it so well he wouldn’t let me take the leftovers.

Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’m in for the finish for sure!


Just stirred it up and took a little taste. Needed a touch more salt (I am very sparing with salt) and it is nothing short of astonishing. 
This is going to be one of the very best meals I've ever made. That's it...no more till tomorrow  

Robert


----------

